# False Bottom Alternative



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

So all the local suppliers of egg crate have been out for months and there's no sign of more coming anytime soon. Do any of you have ideas for alternatives? I was thinking maybe spray some Great Stuff in the bottom and surround it with gravel. Would that work?


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

You check the light diffuser section at lowes or home depot?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

buy some leca balls also known as hydroton. You can find it at your local hydroponic store, or online at a few of our site sponsors (Jungle Box Online - Frogs, Vivarium Supplies, Feeders and Tropical Plants has some). It is a light weight alternative to rocks.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

kinison said:


> You check the light diffuser section at lowes or home depot?


I looked at Home Depot and they had no idea what I was talking about. I just looked on Lowes website and cant find it either. Do they call it something I'm not thinking of?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Try a hardware store in nearby city. Use google earth or mapquest or something to find another home depot or lowes or whatever nearby.

If worst comes to worst, you could try using under gravel filter plates from a pet store.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I have hydroballs but wanted the black rock look showing on the outside. Maybe I would build a "retaining wall" about 2" shorted in either direction and fill it with hydroballs and the outside with the black rock.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

ask for light louvre @ home depot. it's in the same section as the plastic covers that go over the fluorescent lights in schools and other big buildings.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang. After searching for far too long (like 20 minutes I wont ever get back haha) at home depot and lowes I think I finally found the 'eggcrate' or light diffuser. Shop OPTIX 47-3/4" x 23-3/4" Clear Ceiling Light Panel at Lowes.com

From the picture it looks like it, but not absolutely sure thats it. 

It might be in the ceiling panel section but usually in the light diffuser section next to the fluorescent shop lights.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

At home Depot it is found next to the glass/plexiglass sections OR the insulation for some reason. Lowes Lighting OR plexiglass section =P I go there alot.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm...i never looked by the glass/plexi section. I will go tomorrow. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

When I've found it, it's not anywhere near the lights. It's actually in the "drop ceiling" section which is at the other end of the store near the insulation and lumber.


----------



## GhostRidr (Mar 24, 2009)

I was in the lighting section at Lowes looking unsuccessfully for eggcrate when an associate stopped to help. It wasn't until I pointed at the very lights they had hanging in the store that he understood what I was looking for, and then it turned out they were all the way in the back, nowhere near lighting.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

When I made my first false bottom and went to Lowes and Home Depot they had no idea what i was talking about. The are actually "light diffusers." You will find them in the light diffuser section and/or drop ceiling section. The ones I buy are called "Egg Crate Lighting Diffuser."


----------



## kadaan (Aug 18, 2010)

I also had a hard time finding it (maybe someone should make a 'common parts and where to find them' thread?)

The first trip I asked for egg-crate and described it, and he had no idea what I was talking about. The second trip (after learning it was used as a fluorescent light diffuser) I looked in the lighting section and asked another employee, but no luck. Third trip (after reading and searching more) I finally found them as others have described; way in the back towards the lumber where the insulation paneling is.

Currently I'm having issues finding the silicone Type I, Home Depot and Lowes only have Type II in squeeze tubes and Type I only in the large cylinders that require the metal gun thing to use.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

it's over by the flourescent lights, ya know the 4 footers and such. Industrial lighting section. trust me...


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I found them! As you guys said they were in the Electrical dept! This was also at a bigger Home Depot than the one I usually go to so maybe mine just doesn't carry them. Thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## startjumpingship (Jan 19, 2010)

For anyone looking for "egg crate"
Buy Lighting Diffusers and Panels


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool, that place has it in black, that would look so much better.


----------

